# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Магия чисел

## Alex-rus

Подняло настроение )
http://www.ugbereg.ru/magic.html

----------


## IMPERIAL

Такой боянище

----------


## ZeTru

Какое бы я число не загадал, в результате выходит число соответствующее символу "N".

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Какое бы я число не загадал, в результате выходит число соответствующее символу "N".


Логически подумать и загадать 2 числа, получается это. Символ находящий по диагонали и будет всегда в квадрате.
*Скрытый текст*
Это настолько бородатый прикол, что я даже удивлен, что о нем еще не все знают.

----------

